# Need coolermaster cabinet



## Swapneel_swift (May 16, 2010)

hi guys i need an gaming coolermaster cabinet as i have corsair 750tx psu, asus p7p55d-e pro motherboard ,i7 960 processor , ati radeon 5770 hd ,..... 
am frm india and have a small but powerful fan top of my chair within an narrow way .... closed sides on computer ...just the uber cool fan for cooling...... so u can assume 25 degree rum temperature .... so suggest me long and good cooling cabinet around 100 dollars ....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All Coolermaster brand cases are good quality and you would want a Mid-Tower minimum.


----------

